# Combo Player



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone here have a combo BD/HD-DVD player they are happy with?

I am considering buying a combo player when the sales start to hit, but I don't want to do that if they aren't "mature" enough yet. If that is the case I may just buy a PS3 for BD.


----------

